# Got my dream



## louise74 (Oct 31, 2007)

As above finally got my dream....Stella the micro pig:lol2:...oh my god wot a commitment ...loves too follow me around screams if she not near me...loves to sit with the family including dogs cos to her we are all part of the herd .wouldnt never be without her but she bloody hard work :lol2:.tried to upload pics but having troulble she learned to sit and beg within 10 mins very intelligent and loving anybody else have one of these in their family ,if so would love too hear about them:2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Ahhh.....I'd like to see some pics. Pigs are right up my street (although mine are considerably bigger )

I hope you're ready for when she isn't "micro" anymore!


----------



## louise74 (Oct 31, 2007)

mrcriss said:


> Ahhh.....I'd like to see some pics. Pigs are right up my street (although mine are considerably bigger )
> 
> I hope you're ready for when she isn't "micro" anymore![/QUOTE
> What do you keep? I got certifcate for her too say she will reach top of my wellies thats all :whistling2:.....even if she did grow massive she is part of the family and will always be with us:2thumb:...love her too bits even if she pain in the buttocks.:flrt:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Well, contrary to popular public opinion, there's no such breed as a "micro pig". They're just small pot bellied pigs. And 'cos of this, there's no set size that they grow to. Although they tend to max out at the size of a Labrador.....but much heavier! 

They do big poops, can be destructive and very stubborn. She'll need a good sized paddock, with ground that she can root up to be completely happy. But they're brilliant fun to keep and never get boring (so long as they don't get fat):2thumb:

I care for a couple of Oxford sandy and blacks. They run around a woodland paddock with plenty of plants to uproot. They also love playing footy with any old footballs that the local kids kick in there by mistake!!!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Also, I guess you probably have, but I'd make sure you're aware of DEFRA's laws surrounding pig keeping. You don't want to end up in trouble if you do the wrong thing 

As I said, I'm sure you're aware of all this, but you'd be surprised how many aren't.


----------



## OniExpress (Sep 11, 2010)

Tiny "micro-pigs" (generally babies) are absolutely adorable... looking. I had the displeasure of living with someone who had one, years ago, and that thing was the bane of my existance. Pissed everywhere, chewed everything, smelled horrible... completely honestly, if I could have gotten away with it, I would have tossed it on the grill with some sauce.

Don't get me wrong, I toss a lot of that up to bad keeping, but damn...

Anywho, if you love it, then love it. Take good care of it. For fark's sake train the thing to behave properly, because if you don't start now you're screwed. Fingers crossed.


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

I would love to have a little pig too but after researching them I decided against it as they say it is better to have 2 as they need company and plenty of dirt/mud and although my garden is quite big I also have 5 big leopard tortoises that need the grass.

I love pigs whatever size and I was lucky enough to spend a lot of time on a pig farm when I was younger they really are intelligent gorgeous things 

I would love to see pics :2thumb:


----------



## Charmingnotion (May 13, 2013)

Congradulations on your new addition. I adore pigs. I practically grew up on a farm (my father worked on one) and ended up hand rearing a piglet that ended up becoming my pet, although he grew to be alot bigger than your one will, being a saddleback. He loved the company of other pigs, and spent most of his 'spare' time up in the wooded area with the handful the farmer kept. They are so clever. He knew lots of tricks, walked to heel with the dogs, loved a game of football or basket ball. They are messy, so you have to constantly clean up after them if you don't want them to smell and they do get bored easily which can make them distructive. Mines favorite thing was to have oil put on him and a back scratch.

It's pretty much like having a puppy imo,ie put the work in now and you'll get the rewards later. Are you planning on having her permanently as a house pig?


----------



## louise74 (Oct 31, 2007)

All regards to all the replies yes did my research lots...was brought up with pigs as a child ....know the behavour and keeping with pigs as regards to defra and safe keeping and laws on keeping them.she will be both house and garden and as much land as she wants to roam middle of moving and my nan bless her has loads of land ...she has loads of toys and plenty too keep her busy...post was aimed at people thinking of getting cute little piggy,I know the size she can obtain and as one said"bred from potbellies" was saying love her too bits will always be with me...pain in the arse so think before getting one.I'm no smuck when obtaining a pet takes loads of research but nothing can compare you for when you bring them into your house hold.she ask's to go out and is a total darling doesnt smell...I have three dogs and their farts will kill you:gasp:.
So her pop is nothing too me:lol2:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

though i havent commented until this point, i am STILL waiting for some pictures.

Congrats... now..? ahem?


----------



## louise74 (Oct 31, 2007)

Tops said:


> though i havent commented until this point, i am STILL waiting for some pictures.
> 
> Congrats... now..? ahem?[/QUOTE
> as soon as my son comes home tomos will c if he can upload them as they all on my phone ...I myself have no idea how too do so:Na_Na_Na_Na:...then pics will be added


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

louise74 said:


> Tops said:
> 
> 
> > though i havent commented until this point, i am STILL waiting for some pictures.
> ...


----------



## louise74 (Oct 31, 2007)

Tops said:


> louise74 said:
> 
> 
> > iphone? download photobucket app. Not iphone - im no help
> ...


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Pigs, no matter what type, should always be kept with at least one other pig. Such highly intelligent animals can suffer psychologically if deprived of this basic natural need.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Congrats on your new addition, looking forward to pics





Zoo-Man said:


> Pigs, no matter what type, should always be kept with at least one other pig. Such highly intelligent animals can suffer psychologically if deprived of this basic natural need.


I do however agree with Zoo man on this for any animal that would live in pairs or groups naturally.


----------



## louise74 (Oct 31, 2007)

I have tried my son has tried and for the life of us cannot upload pics from my phone onto the laptop,just not having any of it:bash:.


----------



## louise74 (Oct 31, 2007)

Here she is freind took pic of her so copied and pasted it...This is Stella...End of august we are moving where Stella has her own forest in the back garden...will be getting her a friend once we have settled in: victory:


----------



## Stephan Grundy (Jan 28, 2013)

So cool...pigs are massively more intelligent than the vast majority of people give them credit for. It sounds as though you're giving her loads of the attention she craves, and will very likely be able to raise her to be a wonderfully rewarding companion. Wouldn't recommend pigs for everyone - don't even think I'd be up to keeping them as pets myself - but obviously you've the experience and have done the research to do a good job of it!


----------



## louise74 (Oct 31, 2007)

Stephan Grundy said:


> So cool...pigs are massively more intelligent than the vast majority of people give them credit for. It sounds as though you're giving her loads of the attention she craves, and will very likely be able to raise her to be a wonderfully rewarding companion. Wouldn't recommend pigs for everyone - don't even think I'd be up to keeping them as pets myself - but obviously you've the experience and have done the research to do a good job of it!


Thank you ever so much for your comment:2thumb:....she is adorable but as you said wouldnt recommend them to everyone they take a lot of time and attention to care for properly and can be a massive pain in the butt:lol2:


----------

